
Apple Has 'Just Weeks' to Solve iPhone 8 Touch ID Dilemma - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/07/11/apple-weeks-to-solve-iphone-8-touch-id-dilemma/
======
intoverflow2
Risking dropping a genuinely useful feature for an engineering vanity project
just to mark the 10th anniversary of a product feels very Tim Cook's Apple to
me.

As Marco Arment put it on the ATP (ep. 229) podcast

>In so many recent Apple product developments, because so much of the low
hanging fruit of modern hardware has been picked already. We are so often
having to make progress only by making certain things worse or by giving up
certain things we're not quite ready to give up yet, and we do this in order
to get the new hotness.

~~~
MBCook
I agree with both the ATP guys and Gruber that I seriously doubt we're this
close to production and Apple doesn't have this locked down. It was probably
locked down quite a while ago. The hardware is almost certainly finalized.

Could there be an additional face-unlock feature in the software? They can
decide on that much later. They could push it back (like Portrait mode in
10.1).

But I expect the hardware design is finalized.

------
Everula
interesting if they implement facial recognition eventually how would this
boost the acceptance of this technology as a whole. Reading a lot about it and
even participating in testing (like my bank is testing some sort of biometric
authentication on me) feels like people are not yet comfortable with yet and
far away to compromise it...

